# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  La diatribe du vendredi : marre des alumni

## Glutinus

Alors voil, cette nuit j'ai eu une insomnie et comme toutes les nuits  insomnie j'ai fait le truc  ne surtout pas faire : balayer mon visage de lumire manent de mon smartphone.

Mon fil de publicits sponsoriss m'a conduit  lire des pseudo-reportages sur des organismes de formation dans les trucs hyper cool, genre le web, la blockchain, le big data, la gestion de projet le tout avec des _success stories_* de personnes en reconversion dans des _batchs_ (promos) dans lequels ils passent souvent _Teacher Assistant_ pour amliorer leur rseau, et non _network_, c'est dj a.

Sous cette avalanche d'anglicismes malvenus, en plus du "le *code*** (quand c'est pas "le *codage*") c'est trop important", j'ai vu de trs nombreuses mauvaises utilisations du mot Alumni.

Moi qui, comme beaucoup regarde des sries amricaines, j'ai dj vu des termes frquemment utiliss comme freshman ([lve de] premire anne), sophomore ([lve de] deuxime anne), _college_ (qui correspond  l'universit), _alma mater_ (toujours l'universit, mais lorsqu'elle a beaucoup marqu l'tudiant), et surtout _Alumni_, que je mets en soulign car terme latin.

Donc - je me dpche car j'ai une nuit  rattraper - je vois souvent "J'ai rejoint la communaut des Alumnis", ou "Nestor est un Alumni".

Non.

Ancien lve : Alumnus
Ancienne lve : Alumna
Anciens lves : Alumni
Anciennes lves : Alumnae, le tout sans -s.

Quant  la prononciation,  la rigueur je laisse tout un chacun  choisir, les Amerloques le prononant eu-loum-na, et j'ai vu une vido en franais o le tmoin prononait A-lum-na. Assez surprenant car on ne dit pas Illoumineuta.

Anciens lves, a fait trop annes 80 ? Exit, la photo de classe en noir et blanc, debout comme des pylnes, maintenant il faut mettre une photo de sept nanas dans un incubateur blanc  se cramer les yeux, avec des strass et paillettes avec un gif aller-retour dgueulasse***

Bon vendreda  tous  :;): 

*in english dans le texte, please
** je suis un vieux schnock, dj que dans mon rapport de stage il y a 15 ans quand j'ai crit "programmeur" on m'a tap sur les doigts, et dit qu'on disait "dveloppeurs"
*** et l, je ne parle pas d'un article qui vante que "Les femmes dans la tech sont rares, donc elles sont super bien payes" WTF ???

----------


## Jipt

> Quant  la prononciation,  la rigueur je laisse tout un chacun  choisir, les Amerloques le prononant eu-loum-na, et j'ai vu une vido en franais o le tmoin prononait A-lum-na. Assez surprenant car on ne dit pas Illoumineuta.


Rcemment vu une pub pour un dentifrice o c'tait bien crit M-*e*-ridol (c'est moi qui insiste sur le "e") et o l'on entendait M**ridol, h ouais ! D'o sort cet accent ? Et qu'on ne vienne pas dire qu'on ne met pas les accents sur les majuscules car d'une part c'tait en minuscules et d'autre part on les met car il les faut.
Alors oui, Meuhridol c'est dur  sortir, alors que le M passe tout seul, a me rappelle ceux qui allaient aux sports d'hiver  Meuhgve il y a longtemps : il ne serait venu  l'ide de personne de prononce Mgve,  ::aie:: 

Et puisque je parle de sports d'hiver, je rappelle qu'il y a une station qui s'crit et se prononce M(-ribel). Ah mais !





> Anciens lves, a fait trop annes 80 ?


Oh, mme annes 60, n'ayons pas peur ! Avec le tablier gris et l'encrier en verre dans le trou _ad hoc_ sur le bureau en bois, plus des livres rangs dans l'armoire de l'instit', contre le mur du fond.




> Exit, la photo de classe en noir et blanc, debout comme des pylnes, maintenant il faut mettre une photo de sept nanas


en jean dchir aux genoux, le nombril  l'air sur 30 cm et surmont de paires de choses qu'on se demande si c'est des vrais (oui, au masculin) !

a aurait pu tre dans "On voit des trucs",  ::ptdr::

----------

